# Formular mit Jquery Dialog senden



## xtramen01 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mithilfe von Jquery Dialog ein Formular absenden.
Das klappt auch. Allerdings möchte ich den kompletten Vorgang in dem Dialog haben. Also z.b. wie ein Popupfenster im IE. Dazu müsste ich irgendwie eine komplette PHP Seite einbinden können. Momentan binde ich lediglich ein DIV Layer ein und der Dialog wird geschlossen nachdem ich das Formular gesendet habe. Vielleicht geht das auch irgendwie mit Ajax.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine.
Hier mal mein bisheriger Testcode.


```
$("#dialog").dialog({
        bgiframe: true,
        autoOpen: false,
        height: 150,
        width: 600,
        modal: true,
        buttons: {
            OK: function() {
                      document.getElementById('form').submit();
              $(this).dialog('close');
            },
            Abbrechen: function() {
                $(this).dialog('close');
            }
        }
    });
    $('#beleg_sichern').click(function() {
        $('#dialog').dialog('open');
    });

});
```


```
<div id="dialog" style="display:none" title="Beleg speichern">
<form action="orders.php" method="post" id="form">
 <p>Soll der Benutzer <strong>"Mustermann"</strong> wirklich gelöscht werden?</p>
   <input name="1" type="hidden" value="test" />
   <input name="2" type="text" value="test2" />
</form>
</div>
```

Viele Grüße und danke schonmal für einen Tipp.


----------



## kab-media (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

also ich versteh Deine Frage nicht ganz  aber Du kannst natürlich das Formular per ajax an ein php Script übergeben.
Mit jQuery relativ simpel. Nutz .ajax für die Parameter und .serialize um die Daten ans php zu übergeben.

Gruß


----------



## Maniac (2. November 2011)

Du verwendest jQuery und nimmst für das absenden deines Formulares nicht den jQuery-Selector?

```
document.getElementById('form').submit();
```

Kannst du mit folgendem ersetzen:

```
$('#form').submit();
```


----------

